# Corn Bread



## pizza boy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi. I own a small pizzeria in a quite mountain town and am hopeing to add corn bead to our menu. I have been sampleing a few recipes but haven't had any luck with doubleing or tripleing recipes. any thoughts, or suggestions. anyone try a non wheat recipe, I like the idea but haven't come across any recipes. cheers


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I don't have a recipe for a crowd (what size of pan do you want to use), but I'm sure those who cater or cook for crowds will pipe up with information soon. Did you look under cooking for events?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2012)

What problem are you having with doubling and tripling the recipes?  I've never made it without wheat flour, so no help there.

Welcome to DC.


----------

